# HELP with rust Gransfors Bruks Axe



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

...for the first time since I been using it for six years rust is beginning to creep in near the cutting edge.  And I've always cleaned the axe - after chopping - with an alcohol prep.  HELP please to clear it up

.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Start with a an eraser for a pencil. That will handle light surface rust.  Wet dry sand paper would be my next choice after that. 800 grit probably would be where I'd start unless it's more deep than it sounds. Then 400 grit.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

400 wet or dry has removed most of it.   MOST of it.  To remove all (visually) I may go to a coarser grit and then work up to finer ones.  What I discovered so far is that the edge feels sharper than before!

And finally the last step, soak in unused honing oil.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Worked up to/from 320 to a 600 grit W - or - D and it's working out okay but I think that the rust'll return eventually.  That 600 wet or dry leaves the blade with an utterly hellacious edge.  I love to shave..........................stuff.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

And once the mineral oil has soaked into the blade, I may apply a coating of pure tung oil for ultimate preservation.  Will keep y'all abreast.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

A little toothpaste and a paper towel is trick to have up your sleeve for some special polish times... The abrasives of the toothpaste and the coarseness of the papertowel combine nicely.


----------

